# Coral ID



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Can anyone help me ID this coral I got yesterday from my LFS


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hard to tell in the picture are those heads? Could be a sick montipora,sponge,yellow polyps. Do you mean the whole rock or that polyp growing on the left? Maybe somebody else can help but I would need to see a better picture.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

It looked like some sort of monty at KE . Hard to tell though. The polyp on the left looks like some sort of Anemone. I could be wrong though. 

Chris


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Little guy on the left is a majano anemone. It's considered as pest but not as bad as aiptasia. Not sure what is the stuff that's covering the rock....


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

jkhcjris said:


> It looked like some sort of monty at KE . Hard to tell though. The polyp on the left looks like some sort of Anemone. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Chris


If thats a montipora it is nasty sick tough coral though might make it,the plates on the right of the picture make it look like a capricornus variety of montipora. Looks browned out I wouldnt be surprised if it colored up in the right environment.

Good eye Jtang I thought it was somekind of polyp at first glance


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

Should I consider throwing it out?


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah I got from king eds for $15 and I got a half dead favia for $5 

And this morning I found my 2 clowns, cleaner shrimp and sea stars dead
I don't know if it


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't know if its from the kent nano part a and b I dosed last night or if its from them


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

dabandit1 said:


> If thats a montipora it is nasty sick tough coral though might make it,the plates on the right of the picture make it look like a capricornus variety of montipora. Looks browned out I wouldnt be surprised if it colored up in the right environment.
> 
> Good eye Jtang I thought it was somekind of polyp at first glance


I would say more on the side of Montipora Danae.

Corals of the World Factsheet and images - Montipora danae

It should bounce back they are tough corals it will just take some time to start encrusting again over the dead spots.

Chris


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

It is so hard to tell from that picture. Did you dip it? I think a coral looking that sick could be harboring pests or viruses. It looks like it has been attacked by something again hard to say from that picture
I doubt dosing ab would kill your fish


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry for the bad quality took the picture with my iPhone 
Btw I put that monti and the half dead favia on my 8gallon for observation
Thanks for helping out guys I appreciate it


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

Can you guys help me I'd this frag


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I want to say watermelon zoanthid. I had the same thing popup thats the best I could figure.

This is a watermelon
http://www.glyphicent.com/AQUATICS/LIVESTOCK/w597-wham-n-watermelon-zoas.jpg


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you 
How about the one on the bottom?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like a Favia to me.


----------



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

is this Xenia dying?


----------



## Animal-Chin (Jul 10, 2012)

Rejine said:


> Yeah I got from king eds for $15 and I got a half dead favia for $5
> 
> And this morning I found my 2 clowns, cleaner shrimp and sea stars dead
> I don't know if it


This is the part thats freaking me out, something is horribly wrong if all your livestock died over night. You need to test your paramaeters asap. Are you having an amonia spike or something? You've got different type of livestock (fish, shrimp and stars) all dying at the same time.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

That montipora was sick for sure who knows what it was carrying,when you buy a coral like that you should dip it. I dont believe in coincidence so I'd say you might have introduced something into your tank,run some carbon to pull any toxins out of the water and monitor your tank for signs of other things that may need a special treatment. Get a flashlight and check your tank after dark for bugs...be thorough there hard to find sometimes.
That monti from what I could see looked like it might have been eaten by the way it was damaged so my guess is for bugs,it might of had a disease or virus though

Good luck keep us posted

P.S xenias do close like that from time to time to shed mucous/skin typically when they are irritated


----------

